# Another pen...experimenting with a slimline



## Cody Killgore (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay so I decided to make a pen late tonight. I have really just been wanting to experiment a little so that's what I did with this one. I wanted to do a slimline but leave out the center band. So I played around a little and I'm fairly happy with it.

The fit is not how I want it to be. I kept going back and forth about what kind of finish to put on it. Then I was going to turn it down lower than the bushings for a super glue finish but never took the bushings off and it shows a bit (last couple knives I've been doing my finish turning/sanding on dead center/live center without bushings)..... it was a bit of a disaster. Overall I think my experiment was successful though. In the end, I actually FORGOT to put ANY finish on it, LOL!!! I may disassemble it and put something on it! I haven't decided.

I wasn't turning the center parts to any specific size, just turned it until I thought it looked okay. I cut up and stabilized a buckeye slab a while back so I had quite a bit of it. I thought it would work well for my experimental turning.

Figured I'd show the good and the bad...haha

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## longbeard (Nov 1, 2013)

Your on a roll Cody, nice job. That BEB is awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 2, 2013)

Nicely done Cody.
Any thoughts of using a 7mm Euro Round Top Finial to get away from the straight taper and have a more rounded effect for the top section?

Les


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 2, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Nicely done Cody.
> Any thoughts of using a 7mm Euro Round Top Finial to get away from the straight taper and have a more rounded effect for the top section?
> 
> Les



Don't know what that is but will look it up!! Sounds like a great idea to me.

Edit: I see what you mean now! I think that will make it look much better! Thanks for the tip!

Cody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 2, 2013)

I think it is a big improvement over the regular slimline look, which I find too skinny at the waist. So which blank did you add the extra length to, to make up for the center band?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 2, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I think it is a big improvement over the regular slimline look, which I find too skinny at the waist. So which blank did you add the extra length to, to make up for the center band?



Thanks! Ya know...I got to thinking about that after I glued the tubes into the wood. At that point it was too late though. I did not make either one longer. I was worried about the ink being too long, but it seemed to work out okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 3, 2013)

A very nice different look !


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2013)

Nicely done. I've mostly given up using the centerband of slimlines, do nearly all of them this way now. If you take the middle bushing out from between the barrel sections (after you've turned them down to where the ends of the blanks are trimmed, so they butt up nice and square) you can make the top & bottom appear "almost seamless".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 3, 2013)

Duncan took the words right out of my mouth, I even turn & assemble with no pocket clip & people seem to like those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the idea guys. I'll have to try making it seamless. I guess I'll need to put them on separately for the CA finish otherwise they'd get glued together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 4, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Thanks for the idea guys. I'll have to try making it seamless. I guess I'll need to put them on separately for the CA finish otherwise they'd get glued together.


Correctamundo ... well done thinking of that ahead of time, some of us (no names) discovered that the practical way 

Here's one of mine made this way -- a lovely bit of Honduras rosewood burl:


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 4, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Correctamundo ... well done thinking of that ahead of time, some of us (no names) discovered that the practical way
> 
> Here's one of mine made this way -- a lovely bit of Honduras rosewood burl:
> 
> View attachment 33970



HRB is probably my favorite wood. Very beautiful pen!!


----------

